# January 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright, last month was a big month for the giveaway. Feederseaters was the lucky member who's name was drawn from the hat as the winner of the custom fit saddle.

Thank you one and all for participating on the forum! So with one last Happy New year to everyone its time to post the next giveaway item.

This month sweetgoatmama, aka Caroline Eddy, is donating one of her awesome books for the giveaway item. "Diet for Wethers" is the final word on your goats nutritional needs. 
[attachment=0:2v6c46qx]dietforwethers.jpg[/attachment:2v6c46qx]
It is full of diet information every goat owner should know. Simply "reply" to this topic by the last day in January to be entered in the random drawing.


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

I so need/want that book. You can count me in.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Me too!

Congradulations, feederseaters!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

karen here


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Would love to have a copy.
Thanks, Denny


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Free stuff  
I'm in


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just ordered mine yesterday so THANK YOU REX for doing this generous monthly giveaway!!!

One less in the drawing for you guys/gals!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

All the thanks go to Sweetgoatmama this month!


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the amazing forum. Count me in.
B


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Count us in! Thanks.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

count me in please


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you Carolyn! We would like to be included in the drawing. 

Harriet


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

What a great book!!! I got mine in the mail yesterday!!! Great read!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Count me in... Thanks a bunch!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Put me in too! Thanks!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Put me in too!  

Thanks!


----------



## aussie357 (Jan 16, 2011)

Me Too! I'd love this book....lol just like everyone else!


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm trying to learn all i can about goats before i purchase my goats. I really could use that book.


----------



## jeanettejohnson25 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would like this to be my first goat book...


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

I definitely need that book since I am a new goat owner with a young growing wether!


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Sign me up.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Oooooooh, my boys LOVE to eat! They probably don't want me to sign up for this giveaway, but their longterm health, it's a good idea. We want to make sure we're giving them what they need.  

Rose-Marie


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Please add me in for the book. Our goats need to be taught right
Sam B


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Well I am glad to see that only 24 have entered the drawing.
I might actually have a chance at this one. LOL


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the book is aussie357! Congratulations!!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Send me your address and I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I have it. I'll send you an email.


----------

